# Server change - coming service interrupt



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

I have rented a new more powerful server to house the SOTW Forum and other Sax on the Web pages plus email facilities.

It is a dual-Core Unix system with 2 GB memory (double the current). This should provide a much faster access to the forum and get rid of sluggishness and service denial.

The change-over should commence in a couple of hours. When ready to move over the forum database, the forum will be closed for posting and reading. After that it may take a few hours for the new IP address to propagate in the WWW. When the SOTW Forum will be closed I can still display short message if needed.

Looking forward for an improved forum experience,
-Harri


----------



## ratracer (Jan 23, 2007)

Awesome! And pass the word to the other mods, I think they're doing an excellent job in an otherwise thankless task! Thanks for the forum!


----------



## old git (Feb 21, 2007)

Ta very muchly from this side of the Pond.


----------



## Nobby Keys (Dec 6, 2004)

old git said:


> Ta very muchly from this side of the Pond.


I think Harri is this side of the pond!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Nobby Keys said:


> I think Harri is this side of the pond!
> 
> 
> old git said:
> ...


Except next week when I will be visiting the other shore of the pond.


----------



## ZenBen (Feb 7, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Except next week when I will be visiting the other shore of the pond.


Antartica?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Update*

There were some problems in getting the new server running.
I expect that the transfer will take couple of more hours.
The forum will be available on the old server as long as possible. When transferring over, the forum will be turned off so, that there will be no data loss.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

The new server is now up and running. However, we ran out of time in moving all the existing SOTW stuff to it.
Will continue tomoeeow.


----------



## JMac (Jan 29, 2004)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Except next week when I will be visiting the other shore of the pond.


Anywhere near DC so we can throw you a welcome and thanks party?


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

JMac said:


> Anywhere near DC so we can throw you a welcome and thanks party?


I will be in NYC for a couple of days.

Thanks for a nice thought, though.


----------



## Bill Mecca (Feb 2, 2003)

Hey Harri,

I'm in Jersey!! wave across the river okay? :lol:


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Bill Mecca said:


> Hey Harri,
> 
> I'm in Jersey!! wave across the river okay? :lol:


Use more than one finger so he will be able to spot you, Harri!


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

Bill Mecca said:


> Hey Harri,
> 
> I'm in Jersey!! wave across the river okay? :lol:


Bill,
has the new technology, called mobile telephony, won any pioneering users in the States, yet? :twisted:


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Bill,
> has the new technology, called mobile telephony, won any pioneering users in the States, yet? :twisted:


. Harri, is that also an ad for Finland's own Nokia by chance?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Harri, are you flying over or are you swimming? I hear you Finns are a hearty lot.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

saxismyaxe said:


> . Harri, is that also an ad for Finland's own Nokia by chance?


If Nokia wants to advertise here I will charge double what P. Mauriat and Curt's Musicmedic.com are paying. 

P.S. Check out SOTW Front page for our Ptrick's springermpc.com banner. Our sponsors and contributors make it possible to facilitate this saxophone forum.

I am also grateful to you Mike and all other Forum Administrators helping in running a tidy ship. And of course to the vast membership who is creating the content here making the SOTW Forum worth of a visit.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2007)

*PayPal???*

Hi, Harri.

I'd like to make a small donation, but I haven't got PayPal. I can't get PayPal from my neck of the woods. Is there another way, such as send money order?

Cheers,
FujairahMan


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

FujairahMan said:


> Hi, Harri.
> 
> I'd like to make a small donation, but I haven't got PayPal. I can't get PayPal from my neck of the woods. Is there another way, such as send money order?
> 
> ...


Hi FujairahMan,
I appreciate your thought a lot.
Frankly I do not know how the money order from U.A.E. to Finland would work.
In any case there is no point in giving a large portion to the messenger.

Let's take this in email or PM.

thanks,


----------



## Tom Goodrick (May 17, 2003)

I missed this announcement and thought I'd lost the Forum. I found it using Google. Glad to see it all back again. This is a very valuable resource and a great way to keep in touch.

Thanks Harri!


----------



## TetsuoK (Jan 9, 2006)

Thank you, Harri for providing us with the greatest one-stop resource for Saxophones and more! You, and everyone else here, truly make it the best place on the web for everything saxophone, and more!


----------



## styxywyx (Jan 1, 2008)

Yes Harri,
I'd like 2nd 3rd and 4th that from down under. A great job, a fantastic resource and great fun!!
Your work and that of the other moderators is greatly appreciated by all us Tasmanian SOTWebers


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks for the great work Harri!

BTW, about the finances of SOTW, I might have someone interested in advertising here........would you mind getting in touch (I've tried to PM you before about this but there must have been a communication problem there) with me and I'll try to get the two of you to talk business?
Once again thanks (to you and all the admin and mods) for your good work!


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I didn't notice that I was answering an old thread which must have been bumped for some obscure reason by someone, wowgolds987, who was probably after some place to advertise something, can anyone take care of this?


----------



## segaleon (Apr 15, 2007)

One more thank you, this time, from the shores of a smaller pond...


----------

